# Newborn with blood in her poop



## thomcarol

I have a doeling that was born two days ago and she still has the sticky, yellow poop. This afternoon she started having a little blood mixed in and I wanted to make sure this isn't something I should be worried about. What could be causing it? She is a bottle baby and has been on her mom's milk from the beginning.


----------



## OGYC_Laura

None of the thirty kids born last month had bloody stool.
I would call my vet.
prayers sent


----------



## SalteyLove

I agree - the yellow poop is good - the blood is definitely not. Unless you can see a small wound or anything around her anus then you have to assume it is coming from inside. Never seen it and don't know what could cause it! I would keep a VERY close watch and if it occurs again call your vet.


----------



## ksalvagno

Try to watch her poop and see if you can tell where the blood is coming from.


----------



## thomcarol

She started crying when she pooped and I figured out that the blood is from around her anus somewhere. Sometimes it's slightly bloody, sometimes it's not.


----------



## Jessica84

Is it pretty thick poop??? I just had a kid do this and around the same age. I think his poop was a little too dry and thick and he was straining to poop. I freaked too but just kept a eye on him and it only happened a few times and he was acting totally normal.


----------



## happybleats

I agree with Jessica84, Straining to poop can cause small blood vessels to burst, if she seems constipated, try an enema 

I use a tablespoon of olive oil and a cup of warm water, draw some up in a syringe and insert just the tip..give baby a gentle fill up and massage tummy, if no action add a bit more, stir between drawing some up...it can take 30-40 minutes to get things moving...


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

happybleats said:


> I agree with Jessica84, Straining to poop can cause small blood vessels to burst, if she seems constipated, try an enema
> 
> I use a tablespoon of olive oil and a cup of warm water, draw some up in a syringe and insert just the tip..give baby a gentle fill up and massage tummy, if no action add a bit more, stir between drawing some up...it can take 30-40 minutes to get things moving...


I agree too.


----------



## MsScamp

thomcarol said:


> I have a doeling that was born two days ago and she still has the sticky, yellow poop. This afternoon she started having a little blood mixed in and I wanted to make sure this isn't something I should be worried about. What could be causing it? She is a bottle baby and has been on her mom's milk from the beginning.


She could just be partially constipated. Straining to poop can cause bleeding in the rectum and anus. Try an enema to get her cleaned out, then up her bottle by a little bit and see if that doesn't solve the problem.


----------

